# Princeton wv, adult male shltr#7287



## FORRUGER (Jan 3, 2006)

*shelter#7287*


*German Shepherd Dog: An adoptable dog in Princeton, WV *

Large • Adult • Male 

    
shelter#7287 inquiries 304-425-2838 or [email protected]

*More about shelter#7287*

Pet ID: shelter#7287 
*shelter#7287's Contact Info*



*Mercer County Area Animals In Need*, Princeton, WV 

Phone: Please use email
See more pets from Mercer County Area Animals In Need
For more information, visit Mercer County Area Animals In Need's Web site.
Another pretty boy in Mercer County Shelter. IF anyone is interested and has difficulty getting in touch with the shelter please let me know. I'll be glad to help with him but unable to temp foster at this time. 
PS.... my home email is now [email protected].... Pat


----------



## ebrannan (Aug 14, 2006)

Oh that poor beautiful boy, he looks scared to death.


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

Bump!


----------



## FORRUGER (Jan 3, 2006)

P.S.. Lisa, the shelter manager will usually take more pictures and email them to anyone who is intertested if you contact her ...she tries really hard to get these dogs out of there. Great lady!


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Thumbs up :thumbup: for SM Lisa - it's so good to hear of a person who cares enough to try and get dogs out .........

Yet another nice looking WV boy....
________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## FORRUGER (Jan 3, 2006)

She goes way above and beyond what most shelter mgrs do to find the dogs and cats homes. Don't know if this link will work, but she was on the news recently relative to her rescue work in the shelter...maybe this link will take you to the video of her. http://www.wvva.com/global/video/po...lipFormat=flv&clipId1=5577254&at1=News&h1=Pet Express Part One: The journey begins&flvUri=&partnerclipid=

Anyways, a big bump for a big scared looking GSD boy...


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

*Princeton, WV adult male, shelter #7287*

This is the same shelter where my Max came from (Dec 2010) and I can also attest that Lisa, the shelter manager, is absolutely wonderful to work with. If transport is needed to get this boy to safety, I will try to do what I can to help him to safety. There are a few other WV GSD fans, so I am certain that, if needed, we can help move this boy if someone gives him a chance at a new chapter in his life.

FORRUGER: Would you be able to ask Lisa to do a temperament test on him?

Shannon


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

FORRUGER said:


> She goes way above and beyond what most shelter mgrs do to find the dogs and cats homes. Don't know if this link will work, but she was on the news recently relative to her rescue work in the shelter...maybe this link will take you to the video of her. http://www.wvva.com/global/video/po...lipFormat=flv&clipId1=5577254&at1=News&h1=Pet Express Part One: The journey begins&flvUri=&partnerclipid=
> 
> Anyways, a big bump for a big scared looking GSD boy...


Thanks Pat! The link does work. Lisa looks and sounds like the kind of person you would want in charge of an AC - nice lady. 
______________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## FORRUGER (Jan 3, 2006)

WVGSD said:


> This is the same shelter where my Max came from (Dec 2010) and I can also attest that Lisa, the shelter manager, is absolutely wonderful to work with. If transport is needed to get this boy to safety, I will try to do what I can to help him to safety. There are a few other WV GSD fans, so I am certain that, if needed, we can help move this boy if someone gives him a chance at a new chapter in his life.
> 
> FORRUGER: Would you be able to ask Lisa to do a temperament test on him?
> 
> Shannon


Yes, can give her a call tomorrow Shannon and ask her... maybe she can send another picture or two to post. I can also assist with transport if I'm not working!! 

Glad the video link worked Susan.. probably not an appopriate place to stick the link, but just wanted to give her credit for her efforts...she LOVES gsds and tries hard to get them out of there. Only the staff does do their unpleasant job which she can't stop them from doing as much as she'd like to.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Princeton, WV | shelter#7287


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

*Princeton, WV - adult male B&T, shelter #7287*

I called the shelter twice today and Lisa was away from the shelter for most of the day. Will try again tomorrow.

Shannon


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

bump


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

*Princeton, WV - adult B&T male*

I called the shelter again today and made another request for a temperament test and more/better photos. They are supposed to do this for me later this afternoon. Lisa was in a meeting when I called, so I left the message and will call again later this afternoon.

Shannon


----------



## ForHans (Dec 22, 2010)

Received some new photos from the shelter:


----------



## FORRUGER (Jan 3, 2006)

ForHans, Your pics aren't showing for this boy and also the other f (Nikki) at Mercer Shelter.


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

*Princeton WV - black and tan male - purebred*

Here are two better photos of the male in the Mercer County, WV shelter.



















He is in need of rescue and certainly looks purebred. Lisa told me that he was picked up as a stray and he is well liked by the staff.

Shannon


----------



## FORRUGER (Jan 3, 2006)

AWE... he looks like he lost his only friend. (which I guess he did) Hope someone out there can offer him a place to go!


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Those ears just tell the tale - bump again for the depressed boy....
____________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## FORRUGER (Jan 3, 2006)

bump


----------



## Ingrid (Aug 29, 2010)

BUMP for this discouraged guy...


----------



## FORRUGER (Jan 3, 2006)

bump again... poor guy needs a place to call his own!!


----------



## alisagirl127 (Nov 17, 2008)

Just so you all know, we have been hard at work and are pulling this dog  Will keep you updated when is 100% out of there but he is comfirmed for us and will not be put down.


----------

